# Sgt. Nick Gummersall, 82nd AB



## HKphooey (Aug 8, 2007)

Sgt. Nick Gummersall, a member of the *82nd* Airbornes Second Infantry Division, killed in Iraq. 

 :asian:


----------



## arnisador (Aug 8, 2007)

.


----------



## Kacey (Aug 8, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 8, 2007)

.


----------



## agemechanic03 (Aug 8, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## Jade Tigress (Aug 8, 2007)

.


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 8, 2007)

[*FONT=Arial]They shall grow not old, as we that are left grow old:
Age shall not weary them, nor the years condemn.
At the going down of the sun and in the morning​We will remember them.


We will remember them.



[/FONT]When you go home tell them of us and say -​For your tomorrow we gave our today
:asian:* 

The Response from the Royal British Legion..... in Remembrance.


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 8, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Aug 8, 2007)

"And when he gets to Heaven,
To Saint Peter he will tell:
'One more soldier reporting, Sir-
I've served my time in Hell'".

:asian:


----------



## Carol (Aug 8, 2007)

Andy Moynihan said:


> "And when he gets to Heaven,
> To Saint Peter he will tell:
> 'One more soldier reporting, Sir-
> I've served my time in Hell'".
> ...



Amen.  :asian:


----------



## tshadowchaser (Aug 8, 2007)

.


----------



## exile (Aug 8, 2007)

_So they gave their bodies to the commonwealth, and received, each for his own memory, 
Praise that will never die, and with it the grandest of all sepulchers&#8212;not that in which their mortal bones are laid, 
But a home in the minds of men with their glory, that remains fresh to stir it to speech or action as occasion comes by. 

For the whole earth is a sepulcher of famous men, *and their story is not graven only on stone over their native earth, but it lives on far away, 
Without visible symbol, woven into the stuff of other men's lives.*

For you, now it remains to rival what they have done, and know the secret of happiness is freedom, and the secret of freedom is a brave heart._

Pericles, 2,500 years ago

:asian:


----------



## Ronin Moose (Aug 9, 2007)

.


----------



## IcemanSK (Aug 12, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 12, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## Ping898 (Aug 12, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## Gin-Gin (Aug 27, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## Drac (Aug 27, 2007)

Andy Moynihan said:


> "And when he gets to Heaven,
> To Saint Peter he will tell:
> 'One more soldier reporting, Sir-
> I've served my time in Hell'".
> ...


 
Amen times two..


----------

